

HIV 'made' new deadly Salmonella - study - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19727630

======
Zenst
In summary a strain of salmonella took advantage of the spread of HIV and the
weakened hosts and with that followed the same growth patterns as HIV did from
its initial tracking and spread.

